

Tim Ferriss: Dealing with Haters - credo
http://mashable.com/2010/04/29/deal-with-haters-tim-ferriss/

======
credo
The mashable post has a title of "Tim Ferriss: 7 Great Principles for Dealing
with Haters" and I used the same title for the HN post.

It appears like someone else changed the title of my post to "Dealing with
haters".

I understand why the title was changed and that pg once wrote that he doesn't
like any column that starts with "n ways to ...", .....

but I have a general question - who has the authority to change titles of
posts made on HN ?

------
eplanit
So, is Step #1 "Call all critics 'haters'"?

I'm thinking it's just bait in the title.

